# How do I include Dropbox image links in my posts?



## JohnJSal

I have an old post with pictures of my first PC build (from 2008) that I'd like to update with links to the pictures now directed to Dropbox instead of Photobucket (one less service to have to use!), but when I include the Dropbox link, it only shows the small icon of a "missing picture," rather than the image itself.

I have this for the Photobucket link (spaces added in the IMG tag to force it to show the link itself):

[ IMG ]http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj138/JohnJSal/Computer%20Build/P1010011.jpg[/IMG]

And this for the Dropbox link, which doesn't work:

[ IMG ]https://www.dropbox.com/s/gstajy9yfivwlfb/P1010011.JPG[/IMG]

What's the problem with the Dropbox link?

Thanks.


----------



## Ankur

It won't show if the link doesn't point to the image directly, your image looks like it points, I think the image name, download link is the issue that is causing that.


----------



## JohnJSal

Ankur said:


> It won't show if the link doesn't point to the image directly, your image looks like it points, I think the image name, download link is the issue that is causing that.



Hmm, that's weird since the link does point to the actual jpg file, but I think maybe you're right, since going to that link doesn't just show the picture put it shows a formatted Dropbox page with the picture in it.

Is there a way to link to pictures that are on Dropbox directly?


----------



## voyagerfan99

I prefer something like Imageshack for image hosting. Never done anything with Dropbox for it before.


----------



## Ankur

JohnJSal said:


> Is there a way to link to pictures that are on Dropbox directly?


One suggestion would be view source the dropbox html and cntrl+F search the image and you will find the exact link.
But The dropbox JPG image link no longer works, I go that page and get 404 error, I think the image has been removed.


----------



## JohnJSal

Ankur said:


> One suggestion would be view source the dropbox html and cntrl+F search the image and you will find the exact link.
> But The dropbox JPG image link no longer works, I go that page and get 404 error, I think the image has been removed.



Yeah I removed the link since it wasn't what I wanted. Maybe I'll try ImageShack, but it would be nice to use a single service as my file hosting/storage site.


----------



## Troncoso

JohnJSal said:


> Yeah I removed the link since it wasn't what I wanted. Maybe I'll try ImageShack, but it would be nice to use a single service as my file hosting/storage site.



You could use google drive/photos....

You can store images on google drive, but they count toward you storage space. You can store unlimited photos on google photo and link them, like this:







(Honestly, you don't need a service to link photos. Nearly any image on the web can be linked. Just right click it and and click "copy image URL")


----------



## JohnJSal

Troncoso said:


> You could use google drive/photos....
> 
> You can store images on google drive, but they count toward you storage space. You can store unlimited photos on google photo and link them, like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Honestly, you don't need a service to link photos. Nearly any image on the web can be linke. Just right click it and and click "copy image URL")



I did a quick test on Drive as well, but it seems to create a website with the image on it, much like Dropbox, instead of a link to the actual image.

The images I would want to link are personal pictures that I need to put somewhere before I can link them, not images that are already online somewhere.


----------



## Ankur

JohnJSal said:


> I did a quick test on Drive as well, but it seems to create a website with the image on it, much like Dropbox, instead of a link to the actual image.
> 
> The images I would want to link are personal pictures that I need to put somewhere before I can link them, not images that are already online somewhere.


Photobucket or Imageshack will do for that.


----------

